# Sump set up disaster- opinions please



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hi all,

So here's pics of the sump for the 110g tall. Remember I have HOB dual drain lines.

Now the metal fasterners are getting rusty so I have to replace them. can i use plastic ZIp TIes, or anything specific.

This setup was done by the previuos owner..... so i set up all the same for now....

Equipment SWC skimmer 150 extreme
4 powerheads- not sure but think 300GPH each
return pump, RIO I700 2430 LPH
25w UV sterilizer

That's all for the sump!

There was 2 acrylic dividers removed but I can put them back on, however i might leave them off as I want to make a refugium perhaps?

So I have 13 inches of space to make a refugium or put something in there... mangroves, ruble, cheato???

Its empty as we speak.

Also, the sump has sand at the bottom, and I think my return pump gets sand in back to the tank. I will attempt to siphon all the sand this weekend...

Here;s the pics, please give me opinions! i need some advice

drain lines go into main chamber where the skimmer is


then the water goes up and down


then through this big section of nothing  only the heater here



then goes underneath to the return chamber.



then it picks up and goes to the UV


from the uv to return line



then up in the tank- return line is quite close to the top-


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

the metal strap will rust for sure. I used them and they rusted in a week. I ended up using some of the tie straps with the hole in them so you can shoot a screw through there to hold up whatever. 

your sump looks ok to me, what do the 4 power heads do? I can see one powerhead/pump for the UV filter, aside from that you should have a pump that's for the skimmer and a return pump...unless your counting that for power heads. 

that section would be great for a refugium, you can toss some nice cured rubble rock in there and some chaeto to get started. aside from that looks good to me.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I would not risk stainless anywhere in the tank. If they are the std 18-6 stainless from the hardware store they will rust and rust is not good. I think you could use 316 stainless but may need to get from a boating store or something.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would re-plum everything there with schedule 40 PVC or Spa Flex. Glue the connections with PVC glue and get rid of the metal all together. You can re-use those valves. 
You don't need powerheads in the sump. 
Get rid of all the sand. 
Here's a link to a great resource of sump info, poke around.

http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

Google search plumbing sumps too...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all. Thank you for the replies
I don't have powerheads in the sump. Lol. Pheads are in the tank! In regards to the metal fastrr fasteners. I'm going to take a look and see what is there a home depot. ... sand started to come out today. Once is competely cleaned I will add rubble and some.cheato


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/tf-plcs1/Two+Little+Fishies+Ratchet+Hose+Clamps+(1").html

These are what I bought for my build. Very cheap and very reliable if you're running vinyl or spaflex. I use to have one of those "stainless" clamps in my 20g but after a year it rusted...so much for stainless.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/tf-plcs1/Two+Little+Fishies+Ratchet+Hose+Clamps+(1").html
> 
> These are what I bought for my build. Very cheap and very reliable if you're running vinyl or spaflex. I use to have one of those "stainless" clamps in my 20g but after a year it rusted...so much for stainless.


awesome, thank you!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree with Jeff.

Just one example of it - useless shut off valves on drain ( close to the skimmer)

How will you use them? I also sure you will not be able to close them now, because they are stuck,



fesso clown said:


> I would re-plum everything there with schedule 40 PVC or Spa Flex. Glue the connections with PVC glue and get rid of the metal all together. You can re-use those valves.
> You don't need powerheads in the sump.
> Get rid of all the sand.
> Here's a link to a great resource of sump info, poke around.
> ...


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

sig said:


> I agree with Jeff.
> 
> Just one example of it - useless shut off valves on drain ( close to the skimmer)
> 
> How will you use them? I also sure you will not be able to close them now, because they are stuck,


I wondered that myself, why the shut off valves . I'll never used them. Boys, the re-pplumbing is a big project. Besides, why on earth will a re-plumb a crappy HOB. If I wanted to do the PVC plumbing I would have just bought myself a drilled tank....

Which.... might happen soon.... shhhh. dont tell the hubbie. I realized this damn tank looks good but has tons of scratches......in about 6 months or so I will look for a drilled tank or I could order one with the same measurements, will do PVC plumbing there....  or he'll do it, you know


----------

